

Ask HN: What do you call the box with the CPU in when talking to non techs - jentulman

I was chatting with some low-tech friends, people who use their computers for day to day desktop tasks, about terminology for the parts of a home computer and we realised that for a non-laptop, non-all-in-one there doesn&#x27;t seem to be a consensus term for &#x27;the box with all the bits in&#x27;. Think classic beige box desktop tower, that bit.<p>We decided that &#x27;hard drive&#x27; would be the best bet for general understanding amongst ourselves, but this niggles my pedantic geekery. What term do you use when you&#x27;re trying to point someone to &#x27;the bit that actually has the computer in&#x27;?
======
EvanAnderson
I just call it "the computer" since that's what it is.

~~~
Andrenid
Same here, and I've always tried to educate family/friends on the difference
between the 'computer' and the parts inside it (when they ask).

------
lutusp
Well, the word "computer" leaps to mind. Maybe "processor enclosure" if you
prefer more wordy descriptions.

------
andrew_gardener
Best bet is to go with "tower" or just "computer" when it comes up in a normal
conversation.

If a non-techy is asking you about what's inside I'd suggest sticking to the
basic components (CPU, hard drive, graphics card, RAM/memory, and maybe
motherboard) and a short explanation to what task the component does. Beyond
just the basics you'll probably do more harm then good unless they have a
genuine interest in learning.

------
tempestn
I'll call it the 'tower' usually. If it's an oldschool non-tower case, you'd
probably be stuck using multiple words.

------
gmac
I've not found a good answer to this. Non-techies have definitely called it a
'hard drive' to me before, but this is wrong and can be genuinely confusing
(especially if they have an actual external hard drive on the desk too).

Happily, my family all have iMacs or laptops these days, so the issue has gone
away. :)

------
tobylane
I use their word for it. I will point at it and say What do you call it?
Unless it's grossly wrong, or confusing to them or future helpers I let them
have their word.

------
yati
I've heard many non-techs call it "CPU". "Cabinet" or "CPU Cabinet" is also
very popular here in India.

------
meerita
In Spain and Argentina we say: "the tower".

------
jaydub
the case

